# Are cylinder head dowels pins necessary?



## Jeff Doble (Nov 15, 2000)

I'm rebuilding my 1.8L 8V and have already attached the refinished head. Unfortunately I forgot to put the two dowel pins in the block that I believe are for alignment.







I had no trouble installing the head bolts but I'm not sure if that's good enough for alignment. 
At this point I could just buy a new $15 head gasket, remove the head, put the pins in, and reinstall everything without too much trouble. What are your thoughts? Is this necessary 
Thanks
JD


----------



## fat biker (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Are cylinder head dowels pins necessary? (Jeff Doble)*

The dowel pins positively locate the head gasket.
I think in your case, time and money well spent.
Remember, oem head bolts are torque-to-yield and should be replaced.
fat biker


_Modified by fat biker at 3:01 PM 5-12-2004_


----------



## diablerouge (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Are cylinder head dowels pins necessary? (fat biker)*

i would install the dowels if it were my motor. if the headgasket blows because it is misaligned, you're going to have to pull the head anyway. 
i've never had any problems with reusing head bolts on my vw's. lots of people reuse them without trouble, so i wouldn't worry about it so much, especially on an 8v.


----------



## Jeff Doble (Nov 15, 2000)

Thanks for the help. The Bentley manual I have specifically states the head bolts are not stretch bolts and can be reused. I already ordered up another headgasket so I'm going to replace that when I put the dowel pins in.


----------



## Tjax (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (Jeff Doble)*

Sorry to bust in on your thread but I have a related question. 
The ABA block I'm putting in soon is missing a dowel pin. Actually it seems to be busted off flush with the deck surface. Posible to drill this out and install a new one? If so, where would I find such a thing? Or would it be less risky to just use the one?


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: Are cylinder head dowels pins necessary? (Jeff Doble)*

At first I thought they were needed. But knowing that the early 1.6 motors never had any type of locating pins I would think that maybe it's not that important. The head bolts will keep the gasket from being too far off.


----------



## Punchdance (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (Jeff Doble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeff Doble* »_Thanks for the help. The Bentley manual I have specifically states the head bolts are not stretch bolts and can be reused.
 Id like to see the quote from the book because from what I understand, as do most all other people on the vortex, they are strech bolts and should not be reused.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (B_Heezy)*

FWIW, I've looked through the Bentley for my 86 Scirocco and nowhere does it say that one can't reuse the head bolts and my local dealership part manager says they are okay to reuse.


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

*Re: (Tjax)*

The pins come out from the bottom, so a hammer and a punch should pop the dowel out easily.
I'm only running one pin on my ABA 20VT, but I also have head studs. It's holding up fine so far.

_Quote, originally posted by *Tjax* »_Sorry to bust in on your thread but I have a related question. 
The ABA block I'm putting in soon is missing a dowel pin. Actually it seems to be busted off flush with the deck surface. Posible to drill this out and install a new one? If so, where would I find such a thing? Or would it be less risky to just use the one?


----------



## BlackTie+ (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Are cylinder head dowels pins necessary? (Butcher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Butcher* »_At first I thought they were needed. But knowing that the early 1.6 motors never had any type of locating pins I would think that maybe it's not that important. The head bolts will keep the gasket from being too far off. 

My EN 1.7 was that way. And my JH is that way, and both my 1.6 diesels were that way.... No biggie to me.


----------



## onewiper (Aug 29, 2002)

My 1.7 has no pins, I made a couple of cheap ass studs by cutting the heads off of a couple of my old head bolts and slotted the tops to to make removal easier, they hold the gasket in place just fine.


----------



## Verbotn (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (onewiper)*

A.R.P headstuds mean never having to say you're sorry. They'll keep you better aligned if you've buggered your alignment pins, and are actually reuseable. Last time I checked, they didn't cost much more than non-reusable OEM bolts, certainly less than 2 pair, anyways. Whomever your dealer parts guy is who says they are reusable is doing a disservice to both his customers(leaks) and his employer(sales).


----------



## BlackTie+ (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: (Verbotn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Verbotn* »_ A.R.P headstuds mean never having to say you're sorry. . Last time I checked, they didn't cost much more than non-reusable OEM bolts, certainly less than 2 pair, anyways. 

Can you tell me where you get your ARP hardware?
Factory bolts ~$22
ARP studs ~$120
I can go through lots of bolts before justifying the cost of studs. Plus, you don't get to stretch torque the studs.


----------



## Verbotn (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (BlackTie+)*

My memory may be fading on the factory cost of the head bolts. But my opinion stands on the ARP's. More overall strength... reusability... I guess it just depends on a persons budget and their comfort factor... Some people will go to great lengths to save $80.00, to me its justified in not having to buy stuff twice, or having a head gasket leak and all the associated time, expense and inconvenience that comes with it. An ounce of prevention.....


----------



## A2GTI_8V (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: (Verbotn)*

i think you'd need a turbo or alot of headwork/big cam to justify spending over $100 on head bolts. but you should check out http://www.qualityvwparts.com they have reusable head bolts for just a little more than the cost of OEM ones.


_Modified by A2GTI_8V at 9:49 PM 6-1-2004_


----------



## Corrado RS (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: (A2GTI_8V)*

Thanks for that link. I will definitely consider those bolts when I rebuild my G60 engine.


----------

